# Play! Sephora Subscription Box



## Queennie (Aug 7, 2015)

Sephora is coming out with a new subscription box, and I could not be more than excited about it!

It will be available in Boston, Columbus, and Cincinnati in September for now, but expanding hopefully in 2016!

It will be $10, and come with different samples from brands you can get at Sephora.

The first box has really nice products as listed here: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/08/subscription-box-news-sephora-subscription-box-coming-soon.html (also where I found out about this)

I can not wait for this! I personally live in MA, and hope it expands from Boston soon!
What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Saiza (Aug 7, 2015)

This box looks great, can't wait for it!! Sadly I won't be able to get it till next year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting!!! I deleted mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## somabis1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes...and I live near Columbus...so hoping to see this box soon...I really hope this box will be good enough to continue for a long time...

The first box looks great for now...My first eye catcher is Marc Jacob liner


----------



## aniadania (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't wait for it to expand. Love Sephora and brands they carry. Such a pity it's only few cities for now. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

I think this Play book idea sounds cool. Reminds me of the Allure package inserts but at a different level.

“Play lets her discover products at home, and each month we will include a ‘Play! Book,’ that offers everything from application tips and insider beauty hacks to fun facts and conversation starters about the included items. The Play! Book also allows customers to access enhanced content through the Sephora to Go App on smartphones. Simply scan the images to shop and unlock augmented reality experiences.”

The book also includes the Play! Pass, a bounceback card into bricks-and-mortar Sephora doors which offers one-on-one tutorials for everything in that month’s box.

In selected cities, Sephora will host what it calls Play! Dates, in-store events for subscribers in that particular market.

Just for fun, a Spotify playlist is included with each box, and Yeh noted that each box will include bonus samples — for September, fragrance samples.

The test marketing will begin in Boston and two Ohio cities, Columbus and Cincinnati, in September, producing 10,000 boxes for the initial offering. You can sign up to be on the list to be notified of updates at sephora.com/play





(Source WWD)


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

looks like the link they gave is not working sephora.com/play


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 7, 2015)

Yay!!! I am from Ohio!! This box looks awesome!!!


----------



## artemiss (Aug 7, 2015)

Bah, I am I in Ohio, but not Columbus. I would definitely jump on this.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 7, 2015)

Man I wish this was being offered everywhere! This looks awesome! I would subscribe in a heart beat. I'm so excited for this!!


----------



## bliss10977 (Aug 7, 2015)

Can't wait to get this one!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 8, 2015)

Dreams really do come true!!

Can not wait for this.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Aug 8, 2015)

I love this!! Darn Buckeyes, getting the good stuff first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This Michigander is jealous!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah!  I hope this means Boston suburbs as well - not just Boston itself (as Boston is small - the surrounding areas make it huge..)

if not, I will get a PO box in Boston just for this!! haha

can't wait!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Yeah!  I hope this means Boston suburbs as well - not just Boston itself (as Boston is small - the surrounding areas make it huge..)
> 
> if not, I will get a PO box in Boston just for this!! haha
> 
> can't wait!


I am seriously thinking about asking a friend who lives in Boston to let me ship this c/o to their address. Too bad the only friends I have living there now are dudes though.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Aug 9, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I am seriously thinking about asking a friend who lives in Boston to let me ship this c/o to their address. Too bad the only friends I have living there now are dudes though.


At least you know they wouldn't be tempted to open the box and use the samples! LOL


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Aug 9, 2015)

@ that is a good point!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 10, 2015)

I am just hoping that once they expand, the samples included will be as good as they look right now!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2015)

looks like the sephora.com/play works now


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2015)

thanks @@Reija - it looks like a waitlist until you were lucky enough to get an invite (which I wasn't)

and it looks like it is available in 48 states (Hawaii &amp; Alaska don't look to be included at this time)


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2015)

I wasn't either. I'm on the wait list.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 12, 2015)

On the wait list as well.

Along with what @@biancardi said about how it is available in 48 states, it also looks on the FAQ that you can receive extra points too!

"Q: Do I receive Beauty Insider points with my purchase?

A: Yes! Your monthly subscription fee qualifies for Beauty Insider points. For a limited time, show your current PLAY! PASS when purchasing items in store to receive 50 bonus points each month."


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2015)

thanks for the info @@Queennie! Getting extra points sounds awesome. Now if I can ever get in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I wonder how quickly they can expand. Not sure if they knew how popular this would be since they were going to test in a few cities to start but sounds like it's going to be nationwide now based on the FAQ.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm on the wait list too! Ugh I hope they expand quick! I need this box in my life!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 12, 2015)

I can't wait!! I am going to be watching my email like a hawk!! I may not even sleep until I get the email (haha jp)! I am so jealous of anyone who isn't on the wait list lol! I am so excited about this subscription! I can't believe it is only $10!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2015)

I wonder if everyone who doesn't live in those cities is on the waitlist? Or rather... everyone who isn't in those cities need to sign up to get on the waitlist.

So. Do we know anyone who lives in those cities? Or who doesn't live in those cities and got an email?!

I won't feel so bad about not getting an email if it really was because it was only for the specific addresses.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Aug 13, 2015)

@@Saffyra I live in one of the cities and I am on the wait list! So I am not exactly sure how they are doing it lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 13, 2015)

Queennie said:


> On the wait list as well.
> 
> Along with what @@biancardi said about how it is available in 48 states, it also looks on the FAQ that you can receive extra points too!
> 
> ...


I just got on the wait list along with everyone else.

I hope the 50 bonus points can be added with purchase at a SiJCP because that's all I have in my city.  Actually since it's for a limited time I might not have to worry about it since who knows how long I'll be stuck on the wait list.  I hope it's not too long.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 18, 2015)

It looks like everybody (but those that received an e-mail) was waitlisted. I hope being in Cincinnati (one of the first 3 cities announced) makes it easier for me to get off the wait list. I receive 1-3 e-mails from Sephora a day, not one of them even elude to this box though.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 18, 2015)

has anyone heard anything else about this box?


----------



## Queennie (Aug 18, 2015)

*Updates!*

So on Sephora's Beauty Talk, an admin said may things.

One being that "To give you an overall sense of the timing of our rollout, a limited amount of PLAY! by SEPHORA subscriptions will be available in select markets beginning September 2015, with a full national launch in 2016 – we can’t wait!"

Also:



Spoiler



*Q: When will invites be sent out?*
A: The first wave of invitations for sign up will be sent during the week of August 17th. They will continue to be sent out in waves throughout the duration of the limited market release.

*Q: Where is this being offered?*
A: The limited release markets for the initial months are Boston and Cincinnati / Columbus. We may be adding additional limited markets later in 2015, before the full national launch in 2016.

*Q: Why Limited markets?*
A: As with many of our programs, we roll them out over time in order to best ensure that everything happens as we planned and that our clients have an excellent experience. Our goal is to prepare for a national launch in 2016.

*Q: If I live in one of the limited release markets, will I automatically get an invitation? What about if I signed up on the waitlist?*
A: Because the quantity of boxes available during the initial release are limited, not all clients in the test markets will receive an invitation. However, as we grow the quantity of boxes available each month, more clients will have an opportunity to sign up.

*Q: If I do get an invite, am I guaranteed a box?*
A: As quantities are limited, if you are invited to subscribe to the PLAY! program, please redeem your invitation and claim your spot as soon as possible, so that you don’t miss out.

*Q: Will Canadians have an opportunity to subscribe?*
A: The box will not be available in Canada during the limited release, however we are planning to expand to Canada at some point after the national US launch.



Source: http://community.sephora.com/t5/Sephora-com/PLAY-by-SEPHORA-Invitation-FAQs/td-p/2124432


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2015)

All Canadians may rejoice!  Although "at some point" is somewhat nebulous.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm on the wait list, too. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I wonder if everyone who doesn't live in those cities is on the waitlist? Or rather... everyone who isn't in those cities need to sign up to get on the waitlist.
> 
> So. Do we know anyone who lives in those cities? Or who doesn't live in those cities and got an email?!
> 
> I won't feel so bad about not getting an email if it really was because it was only for the specific addresses.


I don't recall putting my location when I signed up (and got on the waitlist),  Was anyone asked their location?


----------



## Queennie (Aug 18, 2015)

@@cpl100 I have seen some people talk about how they have recently received an email from Sephora, not even on the waitlist/some on the waitlist that asked them to join the box so that they get it in September. These people lived in the Cincinnati area and were asked because Sephora knew where they lived


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 18, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I don't recall putting my location when I signed up (and got on the waitlist),  Was anyone asked their location?


I was thinking they get our location info from the connected Sephora account to our e-mails, but nope! I tried a non-existent e-mail address but got the same wait list message. Probably they will ask for location information via e-mail when/before we get off the wait list.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 19, 2015)

I wish they would offer it everyone! I would be throwing out bills for these boxes


----------



## somabis1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I finally got an invitation today...and joined...very excited now

Anyone else except me who got invitation??


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2015)

I just got the invite too! Just signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 20, 2015)

@@somabis1 &amp; @@biancardi  Please keep us updated and post pics. I can't wait to see what you get each month.  I'm so glad to hear of someone finally getting an invitation.


----------



## Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't live near any of the test markets so I'll have to live through all of you ladies who are lucky enough to be invited.  :wub:   It's almost as good as getting one...almost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yay got my invite and signed up right away! So excited!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 20, 2015)

I am so glad that some of these invites are being sent out to members of MakeupTalk too! Everyone who gets one please keep us updated with anything you get/hear about from Sephora Play!


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 20, 2015)

I got my invitation and just joined!  Hope it's great!


----------



## aihutch (Aug 27, 2015)

I received an invite today and joined. I live in California, so I guess they are expanding it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 27, 2015)

I was on the waiting list, and I received an invite today. So excited!! In New Orleans, LA.


----------



## aihutch (Aug 27, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I received an invite today and joined. I live in California, so I guess they are expanding it.


I forgot to say that I like that it's going to be five samples not counting the fragrance!


----------



## Mermaid35 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2015)

I got an invite this morning as well and quickly signed up, but I live in Texas. I hope they didn't accidentally send emails out to waitlisters who aren't in one of those three markets. If they rescinded the invite I might cry.

I put in CC info and it looked like they were going to charge me the 10 dollars, but I haven't been charged. The confirmation email says we will be billed on the 9th of each month, and boxes are sent around the 3rd week of each month. Oh, and unlike most other sub boxes, you have to pay tax on this one. 

There was also a sneak peak, but I can't figure out how to do spoiler tags on here, so I won't post it. No product names were mentioned, just type of products.


----------



## MilosBella (Aug 27, 2015)

Padawan said:


> I got an invite this morning as well and quickly signed up, but I live in Texas. I hope they didn't accidentally send emails out to waitlisters who aren't in one of those three markets. If they rescinded the invite I might cry.
> 
> I put in CC info and it looked like they were going to charge me the 10 dollars, but I haven't been charged. The confirmation email says we will be billed on the 9th of each month, and boxes are sent around the 3rd week of each month. Oh, and unlike most other sub boxes, you have to pay tax on this one.
> 
> There was also a sneak peak, but I can't figure out how to do spoiler tags on here, so I won't post it. No product names were mentioned, just type of products.



I live in Texas also and signed up right away this morning when I received my email invite.  I could spend hours in Sephora and this is my dream box!  I sure hope they ship them out next month!


----------



## tamberella (Aug 27, 2015)

I live in Texas also and got an invite today.  So, I signed up for it.  We shall see if I actually get one.  As for my other subscriptions, I will cancel either IPSY or Birchbox once I see if I'm actually going to get one.  Will give it a couple of months to see how it is and then I will say goodbye to one of the two.  I am getting overloaded with samples lately.  I'm just not sure which one will get the ax. They both have their ups and downs.


----------



## raych (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm so excited!  I live in Columbus and got my email from Sephora a couple days ago and signed up for Play yesterday.  Is it September yet?  I want this box in my greedy little hands!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 30, 2015)

So are they inviting people from the wait list now regardless of location? I'm dying to get this invite lol quit playing games with my heart sephora


----------



## tamberella (Aug 30, 2015)

I signed up to be on the wait list when they first announced that they were going to have this service.  I thought that I would get an invite sometime next year when they opened it up to a larger market.  I'm kind of confused why they sent me an invite now since I thought it was only a limited market in Boston, Cincinnati, and Columbus.  It let me sign up and it shows my Texas address.  I am still skeptical if I will get one in September.  I never really understood why it had to be limited to those areas since the boxes are being mailed out.  Whatever, I'm excited to be able to get in on it from the start.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 31, 2015)

Padawan said:


> I got an invite this morning as well and quickly signed up, but I live in Texas. I hope they didn't accidentally send emails out to waitlisters who aren't in one of those three markets. If they rescinded the invite I might cry.
> 
> I put in CC info and it looked like they were going to charge me the 10 dollars, but I haven't been charged. The confirmation email says we will be billed on the 9th of each month, and boxes are sent around the 3rd week of each month. Oh, and unlike most other sub boxes, you have to pay tax on this one.
> 
> There was also a sneak peak, but I can't figure out how to do spoiler tags on here, so I won't post it. No product names were mentioned, just type of products.


I wish I'd noticed a sneak peek when I signed up for it.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 5, 2015)

I am in TX also got an invite about a week and a half ago and immediately subbed.  Per posts on the Sephora BT forum, from what I can tell, it sounds like it has only expanded to TX so far, in addition to the 3 initial cities.
 
This is something I have been waiting for!  I emailed Sephora and posted about this on their forum over a year ago, so I signed up for the waitlist as soon as it went online. 
 
Depending on how this goes, I may even cancel Ipsy - that is the one that has been most hit or miss for me!
 
I missed if anyone posted spoilers, but this image was in some of the early promo info for the first box - If these are the actual contents, I will be super happy!  I am having trouble adding the image into the spoiler, so here it is:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2015)

@Tamara76  I am pretty exited too!  I love my little subs, as I have so many full sized products from other sub boxes (which is fine, but man, it takes a LONG time to chug thru them)

I haven't sub'd to ipsy since early 2014.  I got so frustrated with them.  Birchbox has been much better (I had cancelled them after being with them for over 13 months) and then resub'd last summer and whereas there are some misses, it has been good lately

I love the target boxes (I mean 5 bucks?  how can you go wrong?) and the 3B Box, which is like birchbox but with asian beauty products.

Honestly, I want higher end makeup - and sephora will give that to me.  No pop beauty crap like birchbox is currently slinging (I left ipsy over that horrid brand).  I only have one "real" makeup sub, Jouer, but that is a quarterly box.  Sephora will fill in that monthly "need" for makeup


----------



## tamberella (Sep 5, 2015)

@@Tamara76, I'm a Tamara also and live near San Antonio Texas.  I am thinking about canceling my Ipsy as well.  Especially, with the terrible selection they have this month.  I did see that spoiler.  It looks pretty good to me although I got that Bumble and Bumble from Birchbox about a month ago.  It's okay, I like it.  I am pretty excited to try this out!

@@biancardi - I agree those Target boxes are great.  I hope we will get some good stuff from Sephora.  I hope they continue with a balance of items like this months box.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 9, 2015)

I just got charged for mine! Happy dance!!!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 9, 2015)

Yay, I got charged too.  I hope it gets here quick!


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 9, 2015)

Do the people who are getting invites have beauty blogs? Just wondering how they are selecting people for invite. I signed up for the waiting list.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a beauty blog, but that doesn't mean anything.  My sephora email address is not associated with my blog  nor do I mention that I have one when I sign up.   Sephora is totally unaware that my account with them has anything to do with my blog.

I live in the Boston area, so that is probably why I got off the waiting list.  They did state that they were opening it up to 3 markets originally - chicago, atlanta and boston and it looks like texas is opening up as well

hopefully, everyone will get off the waiting list soon!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm definitely not a beauty blogger but I am in Texas, so that is probably why I got off the waiting list. So excited, I remember when signing up that they said it would charge on the 9th, so I was waiting. I think it said they would ship the third week of each month if I recall, so we should receive the third or fourth week of the month. Maaan, it's going to be a long month, lol! Can't wait to get this in my hands.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 9, 2015)

No beauty blog here either.  I signed up for the wait list  right when they opened it up.  I'm a sephora beauty insider member and from Texas. Not sure if that made any difference.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 9, 2015)

They charged me, woohoo! Also no beauty blog, I signed up when the wait list opened. I'm a VIB in SoCal.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 9, 2015)

aihutch said:


> They charged me, woohoo! Also no beauty blog, I signed up when the wait list opened. I'm a VIB in SoCal.


Cool. I'm a VIB is SoCal too.  

Just signed up for the waiting list, so we'll see what happens.

I'm excited for all of you getting the first box!


----------



## Cupcakes (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm still crossing my fingers that I get an invite for the first box.  I didn't sign up right away since I saw that they were doing the test in different cities but now that I've read people are getting invited that don't live near the test markets it's getting my hopes up that I'll get an email.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 9, 2015)

I added my name to the waitlist within hours of it going live - not a beauty blogger, but I am Rouge.  However, I don't really think that matters - I think they started with the 3 initial cities and then started rolling out to other areas (like TX).


----------



## raych (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm in Columbus and I got charged today!  Yay!  Come to me Play! Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I read that the first boxes will ship the third week of September (so next week).  Is that your understanding as well?


----------



## Padawan (Sep 15, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I think I read that the first boxes will ship the third week of September (so next week).  Is that your understanding as well?


Yes. The way I understand it is you get charged on the 9th, shipped by the third week and get the box by the end of the month. Can't wait!


----------



## aihutch (Sep 18, 2015)

Woohoo, my box shipped!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2015)

Mine shipped, too!

It's weird though, when I clicked on tracking to see what the ETA is, it took me to a UPS page that didn't have tracking info. And the tracking doesn't have the usual code that begins in 1Z that I get with a UPS shipment. Strange.


----------



## subbox (Sep 18, 2015)

SPOILER ALERT!! (Sorry, I don't know how to use the hide spoiler option)

These are the items in my box!


----------



## aihutch (Sep 18, 2015)

Padawan said:


> Mine shipped, too!
> 
> It's weird though, when I clicked on tracking to see what the ETA is, it took me to a UPS page that didn't have tracking info. And the tracking doesn't have the usual code that begins in 1Z that I get with a UPS shipment. Strange.


My shipping came up like that too.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2015)

Whoa! How did you find out what was in your box?


----------



## subbox (Sep 18, 2015)

Padawan said:


> Whoa! How did you find out what was in your box?


It's on the sephora. Go to your account and click on play! on the left hand side toolbar.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2015)

subbox said:


> It's on the sephora. Go to your account and click on play! on the left hand side toolbar.


Ah, thanks! Mine is exactly the same. I wonder if there are going to be any variations.


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2015)

aihutch said:


> My shipping came up like that too.


I plugged that number into DHL, USPS and FedEx, and nothing. Funny, where it says "shipping method," it says "Play! by Sephora" Um, yeah. I don't think the sub box is a shipping method, lol!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2015)

OK, so I haven't tried any of these five products, so this box is a huge win for me. 

I've been really wanting to try that eyeliner, but  you get so little product for the price that I couldn't justify buying it, so I am thrilled to get to try it without paying the high price. Between that and the cleanser, I think that makes the box for me. The rest is just fun extras I get to experiment with that I might have never bought for myself.


----------



## subbox (Sep 18, 2015)

I love that perfume (though it doesn't last very long). I got the small rollerball with my 100 points and am happy to have another. Haven't tried any of the other products and they all look great. Happy with the first box.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 18, 2015)

Figured out the tracking, I got the tracking number from my account in Sephora and copy/pasted into UPS. The box is coming from NJ and it's going through something called UPS Mail Innovations. The shipping dates are right, but the estimated delivery date is 1/7/2000 - so I guess it's still updating.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh, and the only item I will be giving away is the Glamglow. I can't stand that stuff, it broke me out bad. I'm excited to try the rest of the items though!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 18, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Figured out the tracking, I got the tracking number from my account in Sephora and copy/pasted into UPS. The box is coming from NJ and it's going through something called UPS Mail Innovations. The shipping dates are right, but the estimated delivery date is 1/7/2000 - so I guess it's still updating.


Mine says the exact same thing. I guess we just have to wait. Most likely a label was created but they haven't actually shipped yet. At least, that's what I'm thinking.

It's funny, the picture of the sample box posted in this thread is basically exactly what we are getting in our boxes, sans the Ole Hendricksen (sp?) moisturizer.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 18, 2015)

Padawan said:


> It's funny, the picture of the sample box posted in this thread is basically exactly what we are getting in our boxes, sans the Ole Hendricksen (sp?) moisturizer.


I thought it was an item short and the perfume was supposed to be the bonus. According to the FAQ on their site it says: "The *six product samples* in your PLAY! by SEPHORA box are from the same prestige brands we carry in store and online, and they are sized to use multiple times."

http://www.sephora.com/play


----------



## somabis1 (Sep 18, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I thought it was an item short and the perfume was supposed to be the bonus. According to the FAQ on their site it says: "The *six product samples* in your PLAY! by SEPHORA box are from the same prestige brands we carry in store and online, and they are sized to use multiple times."
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/play


It was supposed to be six...I 2 has the same 5 item in my list


----------



## tamberella (Sep 18, 2015)

I am showing the same 5 items.  But in the FAQ for Play! on the Sephora site it says each month we deliver 6 coveted products. This could be open for interpretation but  If you look on their video showing the first box which says 01 on the booklet.  They have the 5 items we are showing as well as a sample of *Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation creme.   So maybe they just haven't loaded that yet.  We shall see.  I am excited to try all the items.  I have received the Bumble and Bumble invisible oil sample before and I like it so that is a win for me as well.  If you watch about Play! video closely they show some possible future boxes.  One says 04 and another shows 03.  It all flashes so fast it is hard to take it all in.  Maybe someone better than me can sleuth those.  *


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 18, 2015)

My box isn't updated in my account but it does show 6 squares for the products to be loaded.  I also don't have any kind of tracking.  I am in one of the target areas but it looks like I won't be receiving my box with everyone else.  (Have been charged on the 9th, though.)


----------



## Queennie (Sep 18, 2015)

Interesting! Once you guys get your box please post pictures so we see how it is all presented!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2015)

no shipping yet!  For those who received their tracking, do you mind sharing what region of the country you live in?  I am in the Boston area


----------



## Padawan (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm in Texas and got my tracking yesterday. Still can't actually track it though, since it says the estimated delivery is January 7, 2000. lol!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 19, 2015)

And btw, the Ole Henricksen is now showing up in my account as being in the box, so six items in total.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> no shipping yet! For those who received their tracking, do you mind sharing what region of the country you live in? I am in the Boston area


I live near LA. My 6th item showed up i in my account too.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mine shipped yesterday, too!  Like others, my delivery date is 01/07/2000 - LOL!

The products included are the same products that we've seen listed in the spoilers for the last few weeks, so I'm pretty excited.  The Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation shows up on my account - I am so totally in love with this brand right now!

I actually own all of these products - just bought the MJ Highliner LE set (yay!) and love them all, except maybe the Sephora lip stain because I've found it to be a little drying.  This is such an awesome sub overall!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 19, 2015)

Mine showed it started shipping yesterday.  I'm in Texas.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 19, 2015)

So exciting the boxes have started to ship! Can't wait to hear when you all get your boxes!!!


----------



## somabis1 (Sep 19, 2015)

I am in Columbus Ohio and mine shipped yesterday...couple of confusions initially but everything looks fixed now.  

1. Initially 5 products were listed on my list like others but today that got fixed.

2. When I checked the tracking details yesterday and till today afternoon, the estimated delivery date showed up some date of October 2000. :scared:

But now everything looks fine and _Estimated Delivery shows Thursday, 09/24/2015_. 

So all my hopes are up again for the box.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> no shipping yet!  For those who received their tracking, do you mind sharing what region of the country you live in?  I am in the Boston area


Boston area also and nothing on my account.  I don't even see the producst listed.  Do you?


----------



## Padawan (Sep 21, 2015)

My box just arrived!!! I wasn't expecting it till Thursday! So happy right now!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 21, 2015)

I got my box in Texas as well.  Really fast!  Anyway, I just love it!  I haven't gotten to try everything yet so I will let you know my thoughts and I will try to post a picture later.  I'm sold so far.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2015)

got my shipping notice today!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 21, 2015)

The lip stain color is Peony, and the eyeliner is 42 Blacquer. Sorry the pics aren't better, my camera takes lousy pictures.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm SO jelly! Seriously!


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 21, 2015)

Padawan said:


> The lip stain color is Peony, and the eyeliner is 42 Blacquer. Sorry the pics aren't better, my camera takes lousy pictures.


Is the eye liner full sized?


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 21, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Is the eye liner full sized?


No - I believe it is 0.01 oz - it is the size you can sometimes redeem with 100 points at Sephora, if that helps.


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 21, 2015)

I got my box today, too!  I am so excited!  Same items as everyone else and exactly what was posted in my account.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 22, 2015)

I have had a chance to try the products now and I have to tell you I am loving them.  The Peony lip stain is so pretty.  The color is perfect for me.  I really like the Marc Jacobs eyeliner, it stays put.  I tried the Glamglow cleanser last night and it left my skin so soft and clean.  The Ole Henriksen cream is a really light whipped type cream and seems to add a nice under glow to my skin.   I have gotten a sample of the Bumble and Bumble Invisible oil spray before and really like it.  It gives your hair a more polished look.  The only miss for me was the perfume.  It was a little too heavy for me.  I prefer a lighter sweet scent.  Overall it was a win for me.  I just wonder if they will be able to continue to have products each month that have a universal appeal since they give everyone the same items.  We shall see!


----------



## Padawan (Sep 22, 2015)

I agree. The perfume is the only thing I didn't like. I had been wanting to try it though, since I had heard good things. It just doesn't mesh with my particular body chemistry. I'm not mad about it though, one miss out of a box of six items that cost so little is a huge win in my book. 

Has anyone tried using your card in store for the bonus points or other perks? Just wondering if everyone in the store knows about it or if they are going to look at me with a blank stare since its so new, lol.


----------



## raych (Sep 22, 2015)

Mine arrived!  So excited to play with all my new products!  I really like how you can scan the pictures in the play book for videos on the products, and also how the play book gives you different ways to use the products aside from just the expected.  I'm also excited you get 50 bonus points if you bring in the play card.  I'll need to head over to Sephora this weekend to redeem, lol.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 23, 2015)

tamberella said:


> I have had a chance to try the products now and I have to tell you I am loving them.  The Peony lip stain is so pretty.  The color is perfect for me.  I really like the Marc Jacobs eyeliner, it stays put.  I tried the Glamglow cleanser last night and it left my skin so soft and clean.  The Ole Henriksen cream is a really light whipped type cream and seems to add a nice under glow to my skin.   I have gotten a sample of the Bumble and Bumble Invisible oil spray before and really like it.  It gives your hair a more polished look.  The only miss for me was the perfume.  It was a little too heavy for me.  I prefer a lighter sweet scent.  Overall it was a win for me.  I just wonder if they will be able to continue to have products each month that have a universal appeal since they give everyone the same items.  We shall see!


My box is finally on it's way.  Perhaps I will like the perfume, then, as I prefer heavier perfumes and don't like sweet perfumes at all.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 23, 2015)

Padawan said:


> I agree. The perfume is the only thing I didn't like. I had been wanting to try it though, since I had heard good things. It just doesn't mesh with my particular body chemistry. I'm not mad about it though, one miss out of a box of six items that cost so little is a huge win in my book.
> 
> Has anyone tried using your card in store for the bonus points or other perks? Just wondering if everyone in the store knows about it or if they are going to look at me with a blank stare since its so new, lol.


How do the bonus perks work?  I hope not with a purchase as I just made an online purchase tonight!


----------



## tamberella (Sep 23, 2015)

It says you get 50 bonus points with in store purchase when you show them your play card in the back of your play book.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 23, 2015)

I went to Sephora today and made a purchase and gave them my play card and they scanned it and kept it.  I got the extra 50 points though.  They had not seen it yet so they were intrigued by it.  They did not really seem to know what it was for.  I kind of explained it to them.  Anyway, I'm glad it worked.


----------



## prettycat33 (Sep 23, 2015)

Just wondering if this sub is sending to my area yet. Is anyone from Oregon or Washington receiving a box ?


----------



## Manon Burns (Sep 23, 2015)

You know, when I saw the spoilers I wasn't very excited because I had tried everything except the marc jacobs eyeliner before, but now that I have it in my hands, I like everything a lot more. I'll at least be able to use everything, and the glamglow cleanser is bigger than the 100 point sample that you could get as a reward on the site.


----------



## somabis1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I was reading some shipping issues in Birchbox and figured that I too experienced something similar...

With my Sephora Play box....My box came to Columbus OH through UPS...then it was handed to USPS...then for last 5 days...It moved back to PA and then some more placed in OH by USPS...and is finally it is to be delivered today...

it was so close to where I live...and still has to wait 5 more days to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Sep 24, 2015)

Love that packaging! I wonder if they will change the box every month?


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Sep 24, 2015)

so having it on good? authority(someone on the phone from Sephora) that this subscription will be open to all in the next few days. UM YAY one question are all the products sample sizes or? and she told me when i whined why there is not a store closer than 50 miles away that there are hopes to build one in my area next year  UM YAY again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 24, 2015)

My Play card and I went to the mall today.  I made a little purchase in order to get my 50 extra points.  Mine was the first card the cashier had seen and we had a small conversation about it.  Was a little unhappy that I didn't know we'd get this card (requiring a purchase) when I made my online order the day prior to receiving my Play box but I'm over it.  Now I know to plan on a purchase each month to use the card.  I hope these points count towards VIB/VIBROUGE status.


----------



## tamberella (Sep 24, 2015)

It doesn't seem like the points apply toward VIB or Rouge status.  I got the 50 points but they are not counting toward the VIB on my account. It tells you how many more points  you need to get to VIB and the 50 points do not appear to going toward it.  They have that worded as spend 350 dollars to earn VIB status.  Anyway, we can still use them to redeem points items.


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 24, 2015)

tamberella said:


> It doesn't seem like the points apply toward VIB or Rouge status.  I got the 50 points but they are not counting toward the VIB on my account. It tells you how many more points  you need to get to VIB and the 50 points do not appear to going toward it.  They have that worded as spend 350 dollars to earn VIB status.  Anyway, we can still use them to redeem points items.


My points have loaded now and it seems that you are correct.  I was hoping the points would count towards status but it appears they only count towards 'freebies'.  If anyone sees something different in their account, please post.


----------



## Manon Burns (Sep 24, 2015)

cindyperry2010 said:


> so having it on good? authority(someone on the phone from Sephora) that this subscription will be open to all in the next few days. UM YAY one question are all the products sample sizes or? and she told me when i whined why there is not a store closer than 50 miles away that there are hopes to build one in my area next year  UM YAY again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The products are sample size, but "deluxe" samples rather than tiny, one use samples. They are at least worth the $10 you put into the box.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Sep 25, 2015)

gosh i wish they would hurry up and let me get in on the fun


----------



## elizabethj (Sep 25, 2015)

Does anyone have the full sized Highliner? I am asking because the sample says it is .01 oz and Sephora lists the full size as .01 oz, but I am assuming that this is a mistake. Does anyone know the weight of the full sized Highliner?

Thanks.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 2, 2015)

I prefer to purchase from Sephora online because there are no comparable samples at any of the many stores nearby.  But now we get the 50 points with a store purchase.  (Am I correct that it's store-only?) 

I did go into the store and buy a travel sized shampoo in order to get my 50 points.  However, I am no wondering what are some other good (and perhaps cheaper) alternatives for us to get each month in order to maximize our points accumulation.

Does anyone have a list (or even some favorites) that are under $10?


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 2, 2015)

An online liat you could look at sephora.com The gifts section has a shop by price and one is section is under 10 dollars and also travel size beauty has all the great mini versions


----------



## raych (Oct 10, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I prefer to purchase from Sephora online because there are no comparable samples at any of the many stores nearby.  But now we get the 50 points with a store purchase.  (Am I correct that it's store-only?)
> 
> I did go into the store and buy a travel sized shampoo in order to get my 50 points.  However, I am no wondering what are some other good (and perhaps cheaper) alternatives for us to get each month in order to maximize our points accumulation.
> 
> Does anyone have a list (or even some favorites) that are under $10?


I'm not sure how you feel about masks, I but enjoy Sephora's eye mask, particularly the Pearl eye mask. I feel like it really does brighten up my under eye area - especially if I've had a bad night's sleep or just a late night.  They're only 5 bucks.  The full sheet masks are $6.  They're fun for just an easy girls night.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm gonna go crazy if I don't get invited in on this fun soon  :soap:


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 12, 2015)

i know i think i have put my name in at least 5000 times


----------



## Queennie (Oct 12, 2015)

elizabethj said:


> Does anyone have the full sized Highliner? I am asking because the sample says it is .01 oz and Sephora lists the full size as .01 oz, but I am assuming that this is a mistake. Does anyone know the weight of the full sized Highliner?
> 
> Thanks.


Haha yeah I have both the sample and full size of this eyeliner, the full size I would say is about maybe almost triple of the sample size (length wise) at least.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2015)

oh...looks like they are going to put some asian skincare in october's box



Spoiler



October 2015: Secrets to Dewy SkinThe truth is out–we've gathered all the secrets for a luminous complexion, from the
coolest Asian beauty brands to the hottest trends in masks and moisturizers.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 12, 2015)

In the box on the right of the sneak peak page it looks like the corner of a Sephora Pearl Mask: http://www.sephora.com/play-october-2015?mediaId=30800024


----------



## aniadania (Oct 12, 2015)

I bet there will be SK-II treatment in it. I am mad only few can get the box. I want it so bad...


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there anyone that has gotten off the waitlist that does not live in the two cities that they opened it to first? I want this box so bad and I'm honestly almost mad that I'm not getting it. Yes, I have a major subscription addiction problem.


----------



## Manon Burns (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh no, I just bought something on Sephora and got the VIB Korean skincare sample bag with purchase, so I hope there aren't repeats, haha. Though if I like something, I guess I'll be glad to have more of it. If anything, the moisture or aqua bombs from belif seem to be the most popular thing right now, so I'd guess that. 

For the record, I was never in either of the cities they originally opened it up to or the ones that seemed to come after that, but I did sign up immediately, so I think it has more to do with your numbered position than your geographic location. Or maybe it's completely random? Who knows.


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Oct 14, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> Is there anyone that has gotten off the waitlist that does not live in the two cities that they opened it to first? I want this box so bad and I'm honestly almost mad that I'm not getting it. Yes, I have a major subscription addiction problem.


I live in a tiny town south of Dallas, Tx and I got off the wait list the last week of September. I'm not VIB or anything because we only have Ulta within a 2 hours radius of me. And I didn't sign up for the wait list until probably two weeks after all this started. So I'm really not sure how they are selecting people off the wait list! But hopefully you get the email soon!


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 14, 2015)

See this kind of upsets me- I am a VIB Rouge- why aren't Rouges invited to join with priority if they are opening it up to other cities? I think I am going to write them a letter.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 15, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> See this kind of upsets me- I am a VIB Rouge- why aren't Rouges invited to join with priority if they are opening it up to other cities? I think I am going to write them a letter.


I agree with you! I don't understand why VIB Rouge members are not getting off the waitlist first. I sent them an email yesterday morning and have yet to get a response.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not even going to look at this thread and items until they open it more widely. Frustrating. I'm not even as high level as most so it is like it will be forever until I can actually get in on it.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 15, 2015)

This is the reply I received from customer service...are you kidding me?? Lol. Thanks for replying with an old generic email!


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 15, 2015)

At least you got a response! I haven't heard a word since I wrote them about being upset regarding Rouge/Play. I also just kind of expressed how unimpressed I am with the Rouge level as a whole (I just made it a month or so ago)... so far besides "free makeovers" and a mini Marc Jacobs lipstick, I see ZERO difference between being a Rouge and a VIB. Same promos, same sales, etc. What exactly is the "incentive" to get to Rouge? I just did by happening to buy a bunch of stuff this year- but have no incentive to try to get it again as of now...


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 16, 2015)

I recieved another email from them this am that said that they did not know when more people would get off the waitlist or who would get off the waitlist as they were still in testing mode. Hmmm.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 16, 2015)

Received my shipping notice today and it says my box will be here Monday. According to my account there are 7 items in this box.


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 16, 2015)

7 products this time in the box:
 
SEPHORA COLLECTION Face Mask - Pearl mask (looks like there will be no variation in the Face mask)
BOSCIA Detoxifying Black Cleanser
BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector™ Pressed
BOSCIA Konjac Cleansing Sponge With Bamboo Charcoal
FRESH Black Tea Age-Delay Instant Infusion Treatment Toner
ATELIER COLOGNE Collection Azur – Mandarine Glaciale
BELIF The True Cream Moisturizing Bomb


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 16, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> 7 products this time in the box:
> 
> SEPHORA COLLECTION Face Mask - Pearl mask (looks like there will be no variation in the Face mask)
> BOSCIA Detoxifying Black Cleanser
> ...


Looks so good! I hope they let us ("waitlist"ers) in soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manon Burns (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey, I totally called the belif moisturizer haha


----------



## aniadania (Oct 16, 2015)

Why I can't have it... spending so much money in Sephora, and so mad with them lately! I missed on Korean sample bag for VIB and VIB ROUGE with 7 items (SK-II one of them). Tried to use the promo code 2 days after they send email and it was already out of stock. I just can't get over it!

And I want to subscribe to Play, when we will be allowed to do so?! Waiting already forever! :-(


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 16, 2015)

Burns said:


> Hey, I totally called the belif moisturizer haha


I received that sample a few days ago as one of the 3 free samples with my online order and IT.IS.SO.GOOD!  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2015)

Ohh, I like this box - only the belif cream is a dup from the Kbeauty VIB coupon they had

I didn't get my shipping yet, but I can see that it has been sent to the warehouse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 17, 2015)

This box is so good. I'm so irritated that I can't get in on this. They are killing me.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm irritated too. I so wish there was a way to get off the wait list sooner! I'm really happy for all of you who do get this box.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 18, 2015)

i know right hurry up and let  me  in


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 18, 2015)

I sent them another email about the waitlist so we will see if I get anywhere this time lol. So far they have just been sending me very generic emails that don't even address my questions or concerns.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2015)

if you are VIB Rouge, you could call the concierge line.

I know when I signed up for 3b box, it took me 2 1/2 months before I came off the waitlist. Sephora has always stated this was a test market for the first several months and that it wouldn't be fully released until next year. I was lucky because I was in the one of the test market cities and it looks like they opened it up to a few other markets as well.

I don't think CS can do anything about it because obviously the waitlist is currently based on those areas they are marketing towards.


----------



## Padawan (Oct 18, 2015)

My box was due tomorrow according to the tracking initially, but now it's changed and there is no delivery date. Boo!

Nonetheless, I am so excited! I have not tried any of these products, so this box will be a homerun for me. I have a konjac sponge, but only from Julep so I am happy to get another. I have tried Atelier products but not this particular scent. Can't wait!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 18, 2015)

It would be nice if they removed the waitlist by January. Or actually... If they did it the beginning of December, can you imagine how many people would be buying subscriptions as gifts (as well as for ourselves). 

That would be basically genius.

I try to keep in mind that two months is really only two boxes. I can miss two boxes or three as along as I get in at SOME point!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 20, 2015)

November 2015 Box Theme is out..."The Exclusive"...Products available in Sephora Only

Conclusion after reading everything:

Primer

Lipstick

Moraccan Oil based products

After experiencing 2 boxes...my expectations are getting more and more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cupcakes (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm so jealous!  Why won't Sephora just take my money already?  Why must we wait for 2016?  It's so far away...


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 20, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> I'm so jealous!  Why won't Sephora just take my money already?  Why must we wait for 2016?  It's so far away...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your message reminds me of Fry (Futurama) https://2982-presscdn-29-70-pagely.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Shut-up-and-take-my-money.jpg


----------



## Saiza (Oct 20, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Looks so good! I hope they let us ("waitlist"ers) in soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm dying to get this box!


----------



## aihutch (Oct 20, 2015)

I received my box today and it has all of the items listed except the Becca. Instead there is a sample of Dr. Jart Ceramidin Day Tint. It's in the booklet so I assume the Becca being listed was a mistake. I have a sample of the Becca, so I'm happy to get to try the Dr. Jart.


----------



## JuliaS (Oct 20, 2015)

Do the boxes vary? There are a couple of boxes on Instagram and none show the Becca. They show a Dr. Jart Ceramidin.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> if you are VIB Rouge, you could call the concierge line.
> 
> I know when I signed up for 3b box, it took me 2 1/2 months before I came off the waitlist. Sephora has always stated this was a test market for the first several months and that it wouldn't be fully released until next year. I was lucky because I was in the one of the test market cities and it looks like they opened it up to a few other markets as well.
> 
> I don't think CS can do anything about it because obviously the waitlist is currently based on those areas they are marketing towards.


Yes, they did state from the beginning that they would have test market cities. The problem arises when people are getting off the waitlist that are not in test market cities and are not Rouge members. It just doesn't seem quite fair that VIB Rouge members are being taken into consideration.


----------



## Padawan (Oct 20, 2015)

I am bummed, I went to Instagram to see how big the Becca sample was because that was the product I was most excited to get. Now it's a Dr. Jart product. Blech. I am still excited to get the box but that is a huge bummer. I simply won't spend that much money on one product without trying it first, and Becca is pretty pricey. Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2015)

Padawan said:


> I am bummed, I went to Instagram to see how big the Becca sample was because that was the product I was most excited to get. Now it's a Dr. Jart product. Blech. I am still excited to get the box but that is a huge bummer. I simply won't spend that much money on one product without trying it first, and Becca is pretty pricey. Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wanted the Becca  too.  I am not a fan of Dr Jart products but the rest of the box looks good...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> Yes, they did state from the beginning that they would have test market cities. The problem arises when people are getting off the waitlist that are not in test market cities and are not Rouge members. It just doesn't seem quite fair that VIB Rouge members are being taken into consideration.


Yes, I mentioned the additional areas  in my comment - I think they added some additional test market cities, which makes sense if they are slowly expanding.  They never mentioned anything about VIB Rouge getting priority over not VIB rouge members. 

I am a VIB Rouge member, and I hope that isnt the reason why I got off the waitlist.  I would hate that to be taken into consideration   and bumping off someone who signed up before me in the same test market area. It is like cutting in line, you know? It should be


test market area
first come, first serve

Once the waitlist period is over, it should be first come, first serve.


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I wanted the Becca  too.  I am not a fan of Dr Jart products but the rest of the box looks good...


Yes finally things got modified as well on Sephora page... it is DR. JART+ Ceramidin Day Tint SPF 15...


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 21, 2015)

I disagree a little with the above statement. If a company has a reward program, they should cater to their VIPs (using that loosely) who spend a lot of money with them. Just like an airplane frequent flier program- I am certain that people who have platinum status with them would be very upset if "first come first served" were given upgrades on planes before them? I think most of my, and maybe the other Rouges who have had complaints about this, reason for being upset is Sephora pretty much does nothing special for their Rouges. Like at all. If Rouges had more perks maybe this wouldn't feel as frustrating not being let onto the Play list earlier... but since we don't it is just another shaking my head at their poor attempt of customer service/desire to retain their customers who have spent a lot of money at their stores. Like I said above somewhere, seeing what "perks" being a Rouge has included thus far, I have zero desire to try to match my status again and am already giving more business to their competitors who have better reward programs.

Would it be REALLY that hard for them to see the waitlist emails of their Rouges and make sure they are on the next round of invites?

TL;DR this is basically a rant about how crappy Sephora's rewards program is

/stepping off my soap box now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2015)

I can see both sides of it.

I'm not a Rouge member and I never will be but if I was and if I was already upset at the lack of perks, I wouldn't be too thrilled at not getting some kind of incentive to subscribe to their box, be it early access or a discount off the monthly price.

As a non-Rouge member, I would be SO bummed if all the Rouge members got off the list first because it basically means I have no chance of getting off the list any point soon even if I signed up the second the news went live.

The real issue here is that Sephora's rewards program stinks. If Rouge members were treated better and offered more perks to show them they're valued customers, this wouldn't be such an issue. 

Personally, at the amount you have to spend to hit Rouge, you should get the whole box every month for free! 

Now wouldn't that encourage people to get to Rouge? I think so. Hah!


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Oct 21, 2015)

Just sharing October's box in case anyone was wondering what it looked like! Except the Sephora page says there should be a perfume too, so I guess I'll call CS and see how they handle missing products. If not, oh well it's still a great value.


----------



## aihutch (Oct 21, 2015)

Abbigailnb said:


> Just sharing October's box in case anyone was wondering what it looked like! Except the Sephora page says there should be a perfume too, so I guess I'll call CS and see how they handle missing products. If not, oh well it's still a great value.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


I'm curious as to how they handle it. I wonder if they will send you a replacement or give you points like Birchbox does.


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Oct 21, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I'm curious as to how they handle it. I wonder if they will send you a replacement or give you points like Birchbox does.


I was curious as well but I will have to find out another time because the perfume was included, I was just too quick to post that I thought the perfume packaging was an info packet and threw it to the side haha. The little card pictured behind my box has the sample wrapped inside. Glad I found it before tossing it and calling CS.


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Here is everything in the box...


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Abbigailnb said:


> Just sharing October's box in case anyone was wondering what it looked like! Except the Sephora page says there should be a perfume too, so I guess I'll call CS and see how they handle missing products. If not, oh well it's still a great value.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


Did you checked the post card that was send...that had the fragrance sample with it...


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 21, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> I disagree a little with the above statement. If a company has a reward program, they should cater to their VIPs (using that loosely) who spend a lot of money with them. Just like an airplane frequent flier program- I am certain that people who have platinum status with them would be very upset if "first come first served" were given upgrades on planes before them? I think most of my, and maybe the other Rouges who have had complaints about this, reason for being upset is Sephora pretty much does nothing special for their Rouges. Like at all. If Rouges had more perks maybe this wouldn't feel as frustrating not being let onto the Play list earlier... but since we don't it is just another shaking my head at their poor attempt of customer service/desire to retain their customers who have spent a lot of money at their stores. Like I said above somewhere, seeing what "perks" being a Rouge has included thus far, I have zero desire to try to match my status again and am already giving more business to their competitors who have better reward programs.
> 
> Would it be REALLY that hard for them to see the waitlist emails of their Rouges and make sure they are on the next round of invites?
> 
> ...


YES!! Thank you!! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I can see both sides of it.
> 
> I'm not a Rouge member and I never will be but if I was and if I was already upset at the lack of perks, I wouldn't be too thrilled at not getting some kind of incentive to subscribe to their box, be it early access or a discount off the monthly price.
> 
> ...


exactly.

Play!  isn't a reward - it wasn't marketed as such and it should not be used as a means to an end.  People pay for it - it is totally different from the VIB Rouge rewards which I agree are horrible.  To me, it would be totally unfair to have rouge members cut in line for a product that isn't a reward.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> exactly.
> 
> Play!  isn't a reward - it wasn't marketed as such and it should not be used as a means to an end.  People pay for it - it is totally different from the VIB Rouge rewards which I agree are horrible.  To me, it would be totally unfair to have rouge members cut in line for a product that isn't a reward.


But technically, VIB Rouge members did pay to be Rouge. You have to earn so many points in order to be Rouge and points equal money spent in the store. I'm not saying that Rouge members should be able to "cut line". I'm saying that it would have been nice if Rouge members would have been the test market or if the waitlist would have been offered to the Rouge members first. To me, that would have been good customer service to offer the sub to loyal members first. I'm just saying that it's frustrating that's all.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> But technically, VIB Rouge members did pay to be Rouge. You have to earn so many points in order to be Rouge and points equal money spent in the store. I'm not saying that Rouge members should be able to "cut line". I'm saying that it would have been nice if Rouge members would have been the test market or if the waitlist would have been offered to the Rouge members first. To me, that would have been good customer service to offer the sub to loyal members first. I'm just saying that it's frustrating that's all.


I understand it is frustrating. But Play! isn't a reward nor part of the VIB Rouge membership. the test market would be cities, so that doesn't work. I do agree if they were doing waitlists - they should have only offered it to VIB Rouge first, but since they didn't, it just wouldn't be fair to those who signed up before a VIB Rouge member.

I wish Sephora would just unwaitlist everyone, as I don't understand how a huge company that has access to all of these samples cannot open it up to everyone who wants it.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm trying to understand why they would test the market to begin with. From the business standpoint I understand it however the market has already been tested by numerous beauty box companies. It's been shown that there is a huge demand for the boxes and I'm sure Sephora's wait list and the frenzy around it just confirms it. They should have just opened it to everyone who wants it and they could have really cornered the market right off the bat. Now some people are frustrated that they can't get in. I guess scarcity is great business practice and causes the consumer to want it even more but at the end it might end up back firing on them. One way to resurrect the situation is to release enough boxes quicker to get people off the waitlist.


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> I'm trying to understand why they would test the market to begin with. From the business standpoint I understand it however the market has already been tested by numerous beauty box companies. It's been shown that there is a huge demand for the boxes and I'm sure Sephora's wait list and the frenzy around it just confirms it. They should have just opened it to everyone who wants it and they could have really cornered the market right off the bat. Now some people are frustrated that they can't get in. I guess scarcity is great business practice and causes the consumer to want it even more but at the end it might end up back firing on them. One way to resurrect the situation is to release enough boxes quicker to get people off the waitlist.



And why limit the testing to a regional area? It's being shipped, not handed out at stores.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> I guess scarcity is great business practice and causes the consumer to want it even more but at the end it might end up back firing on them. One way to resurrect the situation is to release enough boxes quicker to get people off the waitlist.


Yes, definitely! They are increasing demand, it's all marketing. When they open to everyone, their profit margin will be up to the roof. I also think the first boxes are picked especially better to make it even more mouthwatering for us waitlisters and the value may not stay the same once they open it to everyone.


----------



## sarah576 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just got my November box today, so excited!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thrilled about the Dr Jart ceramidin day tint, and I love that they included the konjac sponge with the Boscia cleanser. The full-size mask is nice too -as expected, this is proving to be a great sub.

I live near downtown Dallas and I was surprised to be let off the waitlist the first month. I hope they open it up to everyone soon!! Although I do feel it's a valid point that the quality/curation may be particularly good early on to add to the hype, it will be interesting to see if it continues after they make it openly available.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Oct 29, 2015)

I live in Oklahoma City and am VIB.  Last week I was off the wait list so I subbed, my credit card was charged, and then I couldn't figure out if I was getting the awesome October box.  I emailed and CS said nope, my first will be in November.  Their FAQ says they bill on the 9th of the month and ship in the 3rd week of the month.  They'd better not bill me twice for November!!  I'm bummed because I really wanted the October box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Oct 29, 2015)

And now they have competition from Macy's!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've added my name to the waiting list many times. I'm a VIB in San Diego.... still on the waiting list.

I'm also on the waiting list for the new Macy's Spotlight sub box (also $9.99)

Wonder which I'll get first...


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Oct 30, 2015)

now on two wait lists wish one would hurry up


----------



## Manon Burns (Nov 10, 2015)

The most recent clue seems to point to a Sephora-exclusive product, but they aren't giving us much to go on.


----------



## somabis1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Burns said:


> The most recent clue seems to point to a Sephora-exclusive product, but they aren't giving us much to go on.


Moroccan multi-tasker to a resveratrol-rich lipstick...atleast couple of them...I am wondering what that Moraccan product would be which is exclusive to Sephora. 

Lipstick seems to be from Bite Beauty.


----------



## somabis1 (Nov 10, 2015)

And I think the Becca x Jaclyn Hill Shimmering Skin Perfector® Pressed which accidentally was listed in October 2015 box for sometime...is coming this month. I hope so...


----------



## Manon Burns (Nov 10, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> And I think the Becca x Jaclyn Hill Shimmering Skin Perfector® Pressed which accidentally was listed in October 2015 box for sometime...is coming this month. I hope so...


That would be great, I really wanted it the first time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Manon Burns (Nov 10, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> Moroccan multi-tasker to a resveratrol-rich lipstick...atleast couple of them...I am wondering what that Moraccan product would be which is exclusive to Sephora.
> 
> Lipstick seems to be from Bite Beauty.


Oh, I'd be happy with Bite lip products if they gave us something to help with the coming dry-lips cold weather.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 13, 2015)

Couple things, is the packaging the same lipstick packaging so far because it is totally adorable. And how do I sign up for the waitlist? I'm in Dayton, smack between two of the original test markets and got so annoyed when I first saw it announced. But now that they are seemingly sending to other cities I wanna jump on this sample train!


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 13, 2015)

@@hiheather Here's the link to the waitlist.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## aihutch (Nov 13, 2015)

Someone posted in the Sephora community that they saw the November box on Instagram. I cannot find it, but here is what she listed:

A bite beauty high pigment pencil in Rhubarb

- A buxom full on lip cream in Dolly

- A Sephora waterproof eye pencil in 29 my boyfriends jeans 

- A Josie Maran argan oil light

- A make up for ever hydrating step 1 primer 

&amp; lastly a Stella McCartney Stella perfume sample


----------



## somabis1 (Nov 13, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Someone posted in the Sephora community that they saw the November box on Instagram. I cannot find it, but here is what she listed:
> 
> A bite beauty high pigment pencil in Rhubarb
> 
> ...


I saw those pics...I was really wishing for the Becca product...So may be some other box.


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Nov 19, 2015)

November's box!


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 19, 2015)

Is that a notebook or a cosmetics bag?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 19, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Is that a notebook or a cosmetics bag?


It should be the "Stella McCartney Stella perfume sample " based on the last posts of @@aihutch and @


----------



## Pixels (Nov 19, 2015)

Ipsy is going to have to step it up with these new boxes that are coming out!


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Nov 19, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> It should be the "Stella McCartney Stella perfume sample " based on the last posts of @@aihutch and @


Yes! Sorry, it's just the card thing the perfume vial comes in.


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Nov 19, 2015)

Pixels said:


> Ipsy is going to have to step it up with these new boxes that are coming out!


Agreed! If I can ever get off the wait list for the Macy's box, Ipsy will definitely be the one I drop.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

_Dear Santa,_

_All I want for Christmas is to get off the Sephora Play and Macy's Spotlight wait lists. _


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay I just had to share this bc I'm freakin in love! The top is the Bite lippie and the bottom is the Buxom one. Y'all, these are bomb together and seperate. But the Bite one is so dang creamy and a beautiful fall color! It's ridiculously moisturizing too. Im definitely picking up some more colors of them.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> _Dear Santa,_
> 
> _All I want for Christmas is to get off the Sephora Play and Macy's Spotlight wait lists. _


I heard on Facebook that it won't be until after the new year for Macy's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I heard on Facebook that it won't be until after the new year for Macy's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm okay with that if they are opening it up to everyone and not just certain areas / people like Sephora. At least there won't be box envy.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 20, 2015)

Has anyone used their Play card (for 50 extra points) when buying a gift card in the store?  I need a gift card and thought I'd get that if it will work.   Thanks!


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I heard on Facebook that it won't be until after the new year for Macy's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's disappointing news for sure.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I heard on Facebook that it won't be until after the new year for Macy's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's super disappointing! Can't believe a giant corporation like Macy's will have a long waitlist.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2015)

Macy's is closing some stores though.

I think getting a sub box going takes some time


----------



## aniadania (Nov 20, 2015)

:-( I can't wait to Sephora and Macy's bag. We are already waiting forever...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 21, 2015)

I can't find the macy's spotlight web page or twitter any longer.  Sheesh!


----------



## somabis1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I can't find the macy's spotlight web page or twitter any longer.  Sheesh!


Me too...I found the site down from past 3 or 4 days...Thought it might be an issue for me...but now this looks like an actual issue


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Dec 4, 2015)

December clues. Literally no idea lol.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 4, 2015)

Still on the waiting list.  :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh I hope there are samples of Sunday Riley oils!  I want to try luna so badly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Still on the waiting list.  :angry:


Me too, just think you're saving money. eye roll!


----------



## aihutch (Dec 15, 2015)

December box is up. Here is a link to the screenshot at the bottom of the page: https://www.ourbeautytalk.com/forums/topic/966-play-by-sephora-december-2015-spoilers/

I was hoping for Sunday Riley, but nope! All new products for me to try so I like this box.


----------



## Padawan (Dec 15, 2015)

December box shipped, and I love almost everything in it. I don't know what color the eyeliner will be (please not black again!) and I am guessing we just get a small sample of a few of the colors in the palette (though it would be awesome to get a full palette as a Christmas gift, lol!). No matter what though, I haven't tried any of the skincare products and I love the perfume already, so this is a win. 

I continue to love this box!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like Sephora forums had a spoiler this morning. Oh I so wish I was getting this box. Stupid waiting list. I'm really happy for you all who are getting this though. 



Spoiler


----------



## aihutch (Dec 15, 2015)

Padawan said:


> December box shipped, and I love almost everything in it. I don't know what color the eyeliner will be (please not black again!) and I am guessing we just get a small sample of a few of the colors in the palette (though it would be awesome to get a full palette as a Christmas gift, lol!). No matter what though, I haven't tried any of the skincare products and I love the perfume already, so this is a win.
> 
> I continue to love this box!


Unfortunately right now mine is saying black. I know they change things after we get the boxes, but I would not be surprised if that's the color. I agree, have a ton of black eyeliner, but I'm hoping this will work better than some of the others.


----------



## Padawan (Dec 15, 2015)

aihutch said:


> Unfortunately right now mine is saying black. I know they change things after we get the boxes, but I would not be surprised if that's the color. I agree, have a ton of black eyeliner, but I'm hoping this will work better than some of the others.


We already got a black eyeliner, the Marc Jacobs one a couple of months ago. So it would be nice for them not to repeat the color. Either way, it will be useful, and I am really interested in trying the formula, so that's the main thing. But I would love maybe a blue or gray, something I would still use but not crazy and over the top, lol!


----------



## cpl100 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## somabis1 (Dec 18, 2015)

January 2016 Sneak Peek is sort of out...seems more skincare

Skin treatment, Highlighting Stick, Eye Mask, facial peel....


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 21, 2015)

Got my Sephora Play today. 

I am sad to say that I already own or have tried all but one of these products - Guess that's what I get for being a total Sephora addict...

1. Nude Advanced Renewal Serum foil samples:  Meh - Not a big fan of Nude and I've tried this before, but will give it another go.
2.  Dr. Brandt Pore Dermabrasion:  I am drowning in this stuff right now, but should eventually use it all up!  Love it!
3.  Make Up For Ever Aqua Eyes Eyeliner in Black:  I think I also have this, but it's a good eyeliner, so it will be used
4.  Fresh Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil:  Not a huge fan of Fresh, but I've never tried this, so I'll give it a whirl in place of my Ole Henriksen Truth (Vitamin C) Serum
5.  Smashbox Full Exposure Duo:  I am pretty disappointed that this is the same duo that I redeemed 100 points for a few months back
6.  Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb sample vial:  This is one of my all time favorite scents!


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 21, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Has anyone used their Play card (for 50 extra points) when buying a gift card in the store?  I need a gift card and thought I'd get that if it will work.   Thanks!


You can redeem your Play card when purchasing anything in store and I think you may even be able to redeem it without buying anything, however, remember that you can only redeem it at a free-standing store, not at SiJCP.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Oh I hope there are samples of Sunday Riley oils!  I want to try luna so badly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hopefully they'll include some SR products in future boxes!

I have never been able to score a sample of Luna Oil, but I came across the Sephora Favorites Beauty sleep set about a month ago and it includes a deluxe sample size of Luna Oil plus 3 other products for $30!  The set keeps going in and out of stock, but it's a great way to try Luna Oil without breaking the bank.  I totally fell in love with Luna Oil and snapped up 2 more Beauty Sleep sets and I think I will purchase the full size product when I run out.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Dec 21, 2015)

My box came tonight.  My eyeliner is black.  While the serum came in foils, there are 7 individual foils so it should last awhile. I do feel like these are recycled 100 point bonuses, but I never received the Smashbox palette and I really like the shades in the duo.  



Tamara76 said:


> Hopefully they'll include some SR products in future boxes!
> 
> I have never been able to score a sample of Luna Oil, but I came across the Sephora Favorites Beauty sleep set about a month ago and it includes a deluxe sample size of Luna Oil plus 3 other products for $30!  The set keeps going in and out of stock, but it's a great way to try Luna Oil without breaking the bank.  I totally fell in love with Luna Oil and snapped up 2 more Beauty Sleep sets and I think I will purchase the full size product when I run out.


I've always been able to go to the store and ask for them to make me samples.  If they carry the Luna oil, you should be able to get a sample in a plastic paint tub thing. I did it for GlamGlow and Hourglass primer, I don't see why they wouldn't for the oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Last thing: I'm torn.  I don't want to quit this sub because I'm off the wait list and have no idea when I'd get off again, but I'm not that impressed after 2 boxes.  Sure, there are things I'd like to try, but I don't think this is better than Birchbox simply because the Birchbox points system is better than Sephora's.


----------



## lupe_212 (Dec 21, 2015)

I love the Fresh oil! I got a sample awhile ago, and plan to repurchase soon.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This subscription looks great. I hope to get off the wait list soon.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 22, 2015)

lupe_212 said:


> I love the Fresh oil! I got a sample awhile ago, and plan to repurchase soon.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This subscription looks great. I hope to get off the wait list soon.


They did say they would launch nationwide in 2016, right? I just found a ways to use bing rewards to get sephora gift cards. It would be nice if I could get free boxes.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 12, 2016)

Ok looks like you can refer people!! Up to 4 per account ! Someone please message me I want in on this box! You need the persons email address to invite them!!!


----------



## somabis1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes there is a referral option...upto 4 I from my area...which is columbus Ohio.

Anyone in Ohio...



Jo Cres said:


> Ok looks like you can refer people!! Up to 4 per account ! Someone please message me I want in on this box! You need the persons email address to invite them!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh it's per area.  Anything from New York?


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 13, 2016)

DANG DIDNT KNOW IT WAS PER AREA!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2016)

Good grief Sephora! Can I file a class action for discrimination against not living in a "play" area?


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm from Texas if I can help refer anyone!


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh and here's January's box, I know it's kinda hard to see but it's bc there's so many dang masks! Idk if that is a glitch or if we are really getting all of those but it'd be amazing if it's true!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jan 13, 2016)

@@somabis1 I am from Ohio!!! I would love to be referred!!!


----------



## somabis1 (Jan 13, 2016)

everythingandnothin said:


> @@somabis1 I am from Ohio!!! I would love to be referred!!!


Done


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm in the Worcester MA area, I wonder if that's close enough to Boston for a referral to work?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 13, 2016)

If anyone in Seattle or Washington has referrals, I'd love to be referred! Thanks y'all!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2016)

if someone refers me I will be eternally grateful!! I live in Seattle, WA


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 14, 2016)

can someone copy/paste the referral info?  Does it say geography specifically?  Been on the waitlist forever :/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## somabis1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is everything from the mail...​Exciting News!


More subscriptions to PLAY! by SEPHORA will soon be available in your area. Give your nearby friends a chance to receive an invite to a future box — and get them in on the beauty fun. Let us know which of your pals to put at the top of the waitlist!

Availability is limited, so be sure

to suggest friends by 1/24.

[SIZE=1.5em]You are receiving this email because you are a member of the Play! By Sephora monthly subscription program. Please note that by providing your friend’s email address, they are not guaranteed a Play by Sephora subscription invitation as spots are limited.[/SIZE]



boxesandboxes said:


> can someone copy/paste the referral info?  Does it say geography specifically?  Been on the waitlist forever :/
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jo Cres (Jan 14, 2016)

im in NY and no boxes are in this area yet but if anyone wants to try a referral. i would love one


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 14, 2016)

Maybe I'm just ill that I'm not off the waitlist yet, but why are they accepting referrals when there are so many people still waiting to get off the waitlist who have been on the waitlist for months??? Sephora is killing me slowly.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 14, 2016)

yeah I'm pretty annoyed with the whole rollout. PR stunt.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't understand why they are asking for referral when they have a whole waiting list of people that want to subscribe. It doesn't make sense to me. 

That being said, if anyone is in SoCal, I'd love a referral!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jan 15, 2016)

In ky refer me that is annoying


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 15, 2016)

So, add me to the list of being super annoyed with being waitlisted!  What's wrong with my money Sephora?!


----------



## Emily Thompson (Jan 16, 2016)

Spoilers have been posted on MSA and in your Sephora page if you're subbed.  Honestly I'm not too excited, but probably because I'm in sample overload.  I'm giving them another month or two and then deciding if I'm pulling the plug.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm definitely in product overload right now! I actually spoke to someone in December to cancel the sub (and I felt guilty since I know so many others want it), but I got charged anyway for January. I guess they won't let me leave?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jan 28, 2016)

Weren't they supposed to open up the sub to everyone after the new year? Has anyone heard anything else about that?


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 28, 2016)

littlemissnurse said:


> Weren't they supposed to open up the sub to everyone after the new year? Has anyone heard anything else about that?


I read somewhere (don't remember where) that Sephora pushed the public launch to next year (Jan 2017) :/


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 29, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I read somewhere (don't remember where) that Sephora pushed the public launch to next year (Jan 2017) :/


Well, that's it.  I give up on this sub.  :spidyhead:


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 29, 2016)

LuckyMoon said:


> Well, that's it.  I give up on this sub.  :spidyhead:


Same here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   And I'm so close to giving up on Macy's as well if we don't hear by March or so.

I don't understand why they keep sending PR boxes to bloggers if they won't launch it to public soon. What is the point of making us jealous?  :spidyhead:


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 1, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I read somewhere (don't remember where) that Sephora pushed the public launch to next year (Jan 2017) :/


WHATTTT?????? I'm done. Bye Felicia (Sephora). :soap:


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 3, 2016)

littlemissnurse said:


> WHATTTT?????? I'm done. Bye Felicia (Sephora). :soap:


Don't get too upset, esp if you already sub to Birchbox or similar.  I've received 3 so far, and most of the products have been at one time in the 100 points deluxe samples set.  I'm not terribly impressed and will likely cancel in the next month or 2 if they don't step it up a bit.


----------



## zillionthwriter (Feb 5, 2016)

Just added myself to the waitlist. Looks like I'm going to be waiting a long time.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 6, 2016)

drkornea said:


> Don't get too upset, esp if you already sub to Birchbox or similar.  I've received 3 so far, and most of the products have been at one time in the 100 points deluxe samples set.  I'm not terribly impressed and will likely cancel in the next month or 2 if they don't step it up a bit.


I've heard a few people say that now! I think the reason that I want to sub to this so bad is because I can't lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 8, 2016)

I've officially decided that I am over their approach. No interest in getting this - if they ever open up in my market.


----------



## Saiza (Feb 9, 2016)

I agree with everyone else if they've pushed it back to January 2017, I'm super over all the hype and the limited subscription area. I'm over Macy's too, they both sound amazing, but I don't like how they've only opened them to a few people, not nationwide. I'll take my money elsewhere Sephora and Macy's!


----------



## somabis1 (Feb 13, 2016)

This month play box:

_TOM FORD BLACK ORCHID_
_MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Natural Lipstick_
_BUMBLE AND BUMBLE Prêt-à-Powder_
_BAREMINERALS Pop of Passion™ Lip Oil-Balm_
_LANCÔME DRAMA LIQUI-PENCIL™ Longwear Eyeliner_
_TARTE Lights, Camera, Lashes™ 4-in-1 Mascara_


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting @@somabis1!!! I would love to get this! So happy for you all who are getting it though. Love Tom Ford fragrances. Being on the wait list is beyond frustrating. :angry:


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2016)

We have a new dedicated forum for Sephora's Play box. I'll move this thread there but leave a link so that everyone can find it in the interim.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 16, 2016)

Ack! Another black eyeliner in my Play! box... Plus an icky colored Make Up For Ever lipstick.  Nothing is full sized this month.  I'm giving you one more month to shape up Sephora!!


----------



## aihutch (Feb 16, 2016)

Dang, I wanted the dark blue eyeliner. Are they supposed to give full sized items? I figured since it's the same price as Birchbox they wouldn't. I never received anything full sized from Birchbox.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Feb 16, 2016)

aihutch said:


> Dang, I wanted the dark blue eyeliner. Are they supposed to give full sized items? I figured since it's the same price as Birchbox they wouldn't. I never received anything full sized from Birchbox.


At least one of the other boxes I've received had a full size item.  I will say I really like the Bare Escentuals lip cream oil.  I've never tried the mascara before, but I've heard good things about it.  I'll try that and the Bumble &amp; Bumble tomorrow.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Feb 19, 2016)

My friend and I both just got the email about being off the wait list in Minnesota  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Woohoo @!!! So excited for you and you friend!! :mussical: So glad to see another MUT member to get in on this!!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 19, 2016)

I got off the waitlist today too!!  I'm in Wisconsin.

I've been trying not to buy anymore subs though!  I even passed on the Resort Box from PS!!!!

I think I might have to cave....


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2016)

So happy for you too @@Tiffanyt92!! Let us know if you go for it. I know what you mean about the subs. I've been trying to do the same and it's tough.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 19, 2016)

I did sign up!  I was going to try and hold off, but the email said my invitation would expire soon so of course I panicked and signed up.

And then instantly regretted it!!!  I know I will dislike all the samples.  I'm just not interested in those anymore! However, you never know unless you try!  It's a good price so a few months won't break the bank!!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah @@Tiffanyt92!! So cool!!


----------



## Tamara76 (Mar 19, 2016)

I am disappointed with the sneak peek of the March box on my account, as it looks like they are once again recycling promos, samples and point perks.

For those of us who are already Sephora addicts, I really wish we'd get some first-look samples or at least samples of products that are newer to Sephora, like Boscia Charcoal Pore Pudding or Sunday Riley Tidal. 

It seems like this sub is geared more toward those who don't already shop at Sephora on a weekly (or more) basis. 

If cancelling my sub meant I could get some of y'all off the waitlist, I'd consider it...

1.  KVD Tattoo Liner:   Awesome eyeliner, but I've got like 10 DS sized versions of this from various promos

2.  Replica Beach Walk Perfume sample:  Awesome fragrance, but I've got a bowl of these samples from various Sephora orders

3.  Murad Invisiblur Perfecting Shield:  Also have 2 DS versions of this

4.  Sephora Perfectionist Airbrush sponge:  Don't have this, but I use beautyblender

5.  Smashbox Photo Finish Primer Oil:  Already have like 4 DS versions of this from promos and other subs

6.  Fresh Soy Face Cleanser:  This is the only product I like from Fresh and I'm "fresh" out of these, so excited for this sample


----------



## Tamara76 (Mar 21, 2016)

My March Sephora Play box arrived today including all the items I listed in my post above:


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting @@Tamara76! Looks like a nice one. Enjoy!


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 22, 2016)

Tamara76 said:


> My March Sephora Play box arrived today including all the items I listed in my post above:


Looks promising! I cannot wait to get mine! &lt;3


----------



## mandys (Apr 1, 2016)

i see people are getting off the waitlist; hopefully i will be soon since i recently cancelled ipsy


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 1, 2016)

If canceling Ipsy is the ticket to getting off the Play wait list I'll do it!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 1, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> If canceling Ipsy is the ticket to getting off the Play wait list I'll do it!


If that's the way, I'll get an ipsy first then cancel it :-D


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

I was just able to subscribe online YAY! Just go to www.sephora.com/play and fill in the e-mail box (it doesn't matter if you have done it so many times before), it will ask you to log in to your account so that you can checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Reija @@Bizgirlva everybody who have been waiting for it for so long run run run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Apr 15, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I was just able to subscribe online YAY! Just go to www.sephora.com/play and fill in the e-mail box (it doesn't matter if you have done it so many times before), it will ask you to log in to your account so that you can checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Reija @@Bizgirlva everybody who have been waiting for it for so long run run run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much, my sister was able to finally sign up! I was shocked it actually worked this time. Now she won't have box envy anymore when I receive mine. Sephora did tell me they are hoping to go national next month.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

aihutch said:


> Thank you so much, my sister was able to finally sign up! I was shocked it actually worked this time. Now she won't have box envy anymore when I receive mine. Sephora did tell me they are hoping to go national next month.


Yay! I'm so happy we were able to get in finally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes! Thank you!!


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 15, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I was just able to subscribe online YAY! Just go to www.sephora.com/play and fill in the e-mail box (it doesn't matter if you have done it so many times before), it will ask you to log in to your account so that you can checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Reija @@Bizgirlva everybody who have been waiting for it for so long run run run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG! I was able to sign up too! I'm going to give it several months for sure. Thank you, @@pearldrop!


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I was also able to subscribe. It looks like I will be getting the May box , hope it is a good one.


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 15, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I was just able to subscribe online YAY! Just go to www.sephora.com/play and fill in the e-mail box (it doesn't matter if you have done it so many times before), it will ask you to log in to your account so that you can checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Reija @@Bizgirlva everybody who have been waiting for it for so long run run run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 15, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> I was just able to subscribe online YAY! Just go to www.sephora.com/play and fill in the e-mail box (it doesn't matter if you have done it so many times before), it will ask you to log in to your account so that you can checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> @@Reija @@Bizgirlva everybody who have been waiting for it for so long run run run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


Thank you @@pearldrop!!! I was able to sub also! So excited!!! and so excited for all of you too who got in. Yeah!!!


----------



## EmiB (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you, ladies! I'm in too))


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm glad it let me sign up to! I hope the boxes stay good


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Apr 15, 2016)

I know I got in today so yay


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 15, 2016)

I just subscribed! So excited!!!


----------



## sakura33 (Apr 15, 2016)

I got in too!!!! Yeah I agree I hope it stays as good as the previous boxes


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 15, 2016)

@@pearldrop  Thank you so much!!

I had pretty much given up on this sub.  

I just signed up &amp; I'm so excited to get the May (my b-day month  :wizard: ) box next month.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 15, 2016)

I got in!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 15, 2016)

Woo Hoo finally But they never emailed anyone on the wait list. I wouldn't have known it opened up to everyone if I hadn't checked here.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2016)

I got in too! Wahooo!  But it wasn't letting me in under my Sephora account email so I had to sign up under a different email. I wonder if that was on purpose!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2016)

Yay! I'm so happy you all were able to get in. I found out by chance before sleeping last night and immediately shared here before posting on my blog and instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I remember seeing on my account that my first box will be April and be shipped out within 1-3 days. I'll keep you posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 15, 2016)

Woohoo! No more box envy on a never-ending monthly basis!


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 15, 2016)

I just got a "you're off the waitlist!" Email. Course I signed up this morning


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 15, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I just got a "you're off the waitlist!" Email. Course I signed up this morning


Same. They're so weird.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 15, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Same. They're so weird.


I did as well, but on my other email. Interesting.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 15, 2016)

bliss10977 said:


> I just got a "you're off the waitlist!" Email. Course I signed up this morning


Me too!  We are waaay ahead of them.   B)


----------



## Jasujo (Apr 16, 2016)

Where do you see which box you will be getting? I looked through my account and didn't see it listed. I just signed up yesterday. It says my next bill date is May, so I would guess I'm going to get the April box?


----------



## littlemissnurse (Apr 16, 2016)

Jasujo said:


> Where do you see which box you will be getting? I looked through my account and didn't see it listed. I just signed up yesterday. It says my next bill date is May, so I would guess I'm going to get the April box?


I would think if it says that may is the next bill date that would mean you would be starting with the May box, but I may be wrong


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 24, 2016)

yay off the waitlist! FINALLY! i'm such a glutton! i can't wait for this box


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah @@Jo Cres!! Glad you got in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 24, 2016)

I wonder if being a subscriber will give us Sephora points? I feel like it should, since we're giving Sephora money.

I have a hunch that most of the products we'll be getting will be the same stuff they'll be offering in their weekly deals or 100-point samples. I was looking at some of the past boxes and have recognized a few of the items as stuff their were offering for points or which were free for a week. Personally I don't mind this because sometimes their weekly deals convince me to buy something small just so I can get one of the free deluxe samples. Now I won't have to do that. I also prefer to get the 100-point samples as part of a subscription instead of using up my points so I can hoard them for bigger prizes. Also, you need to spend $100 at Sephora to get 100 points so you can get one of their small rewards. Way better to pay $10 a month and get five.


----------



## aihutch (Apr 24, 2016)

@@zillionthwriter they do give us the points, 10 a month. I was happy to see they do that.


----------



## Queennie (Apr 24, 2016)

I got of the waitlist a couple of days ago! Super excited!


----------



## zillionthwriter (Apr 25, 2016)

aihutch said:


> @@zillionthwriter they do give us the points, 10 a month. I was happy to see they do that.


Oh good! We definitely deserve it haha.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Apr 25, 2016)

zillionthwriter said:


> I wonder if being a subscriber will give us Sephora points? I feel like it should, since we're giving Sephora money.


I also heard that if you take the card in the box into the store they scan it and you get more points.


----------



## lupe_212 (May 3, 2016)

May will be my first box. Has anyone been billed yet? I find it odd that I haven't been billed yet.


----------



## aihutch (May 3, 2016)

lupe_212 said:


> May will be my first box. Has anyone been billed yet? I find it odd that I haven't been billed yet.


I was billed yesterday. They used to bill on the 9th of the month, but starting in May they are billing the 1st-4th. I would check with them if your aren't billed by tomorrow.


----------



## Saiza (May 4, 2016)

I got billed yesterday or today can't remember. But I just checked my bank account and there was a charge, for $10.77 which is a little odd they charge tax.


----------



## aihutch (May 4, 2016)

Saiza said:


> I got billed yesterday or today can't remember. But I just checked my bank account and there was a charge, for $10.77 which is a little odd they charge tax.


I was told they charge tax depending on your state and their laws. When I first got Birchbox there was no tax, but eventually they did start charging it.


----------



## littlemissnurse (May 4, 2016)

I got billed yesterday as well. I can't wait to get the May box!


----------



## Saiza (May 5, 2016)

aihutch said:


> I was told they charge tax depending on your state and their laws. When I first got Birchbox there was no tax, but eventually they did start charging it.



Hm that's interesting, Ipsy and Birchbox were/are always a flat $10, others are just $15.


----------



## aihutch (May 5, 2016)

I had asked Birchbox about it when they told me I would start being taxed and they sent me:

"Sales tax will be charged for orders and subscriptions shipping to an address in a state in which we operate. Currently, sales tax is charged when shipping to New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts, Tennessee, Virginia, Washington and California."

When they started operating in California I had to pay sales tax. It depends on the state. Same with Amazon, I pay sales tax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (May 5, 2016)

aihutch said:


> I had asked Birchbox about it when they told me I would start being taxed and they sent me:
> 
> "Sales tax will be charged for orders and subscriptions shipping to an address in a state in which we operate. Currently, sales tax is charged when shipping to New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts, Tennessee, Virginia, Washington and California."
> 
> When they started operating in California I had to pay sales tax. It depends on the state. Same with Amazon, I pay sales tax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I recently moved from New Jersey to Washington. This explains why I continued paying tax, even higher :/


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 11, 2016)

this is my first play by sephora. when do they typically ship?


----------



## pearldrop (May 11, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> this is my first play by sephora. when do they typically ship?


Customer service said they ship on the 3rd week each month. This will be my first box too and I'm very excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 11, 2016)

I'm so excited to get my first box too. Can't wait!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 11, 2016)

I almost can't believe I'll actually be getting a play box. I probably won't believe it until it actually is in my hands.

Kinda like how I feel about all my customers at work who tell me "we mailed the check..." uh sure ya did...


----------



## newmakeup (Jun 9, 2016)

I just got myself on the waiting list last week.  Not sure how long the wait is though,  I guess they are getting an overabundance of interest...anyone else here on a waiting list...


----------



## AmryAnn (Jun 13, 2016)

newmakeup said:


> I just got myself on the waiting list last week.  Not sure how long the wait is though,  I guess they are getting an overabundance of interest...anyone else here on a waiting list...


I still am.. :wacko:


----------



## FreckledCanvas (Jun 18, 2016)

If you subscribe to two boxes and take the 50pt cards into the store, can you redeem them toward the same VIB/BI account?


----------



## artemiss (Jun 18, 2016)

FINALLY getting this! Perfect timing, too, given that points are going away with Birchbox. I am super excited!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 19, 2016)

FreckledCanvas said:


> If you subscribe to two boxes and take the 50pt cards into the store, can you redeem them toward the same VIB/BI account?


I don't see why not but not 100% sure. Hope someone knows. I forgot to take my last month's card and it's good until the end of the month. I just got this month's card and I was going to take them both in. I wonder if they will only allow to redeem them per full size product so if you have two cards you have to buy two products. I'm just wondering but not sure.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (Jun 19, 2016)

Just got my invite!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 19, 2016)

FreckledCanvas said:


> If you subscribe to two boxes and take the 50pt cards into the store, can you redeem them toward the same VIB/BI account?



One card is good for just one transaction. I keep on reading the print over and over as I have four cards in total. You can make several separate transactions in one visit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I redeemed mine earlier and had no problems.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 19, 2016)

Reija said:


> I don't see why not but not 100% sure. Hope someone knows. I forgot to take my last month's card and it's good until the end of the month. I just got this month's card and I was going to take them both in. I wonder if they will only allow to redeem them per full size product so if you have two cards you have to buy two products. I'm just wondering but not sure.



The cashier in my SiJCP earlier had no idea about the Play box so I explained it to him. He rang up and asked another associate and said it can be redeemed to ANYTHING in the store, not necessary full size products. So you can just buy even the cheapest thing they have in store and still get the 50pts. I bought an Urban Decay Vice lipstick earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RachelElizabeth (Jun 19, 2016)

I accidentally tossed my 50 pts card when my box came  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone done this and contact CS about it?  Do we think it's worth trying?


----------



## AmryAnn (Jun 20, 2016)

I can't believe I'm STILL waiting for an invite even after all the last openings..  sigh..  maybe someday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hopefully soon you can get in @@AmryAnn!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 21, 2016)

RachelElizabeth said:


> I accidentally tossed my 50 pts card when my box came  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> Has anyone done this and contact CS about it?  Do we think it's worth trying?


I haven't called CS about this but maybe someone has. I think it's always worth the try. Based on what others have commented, it doesn't sound like the store personnel no much about this program but maybe CS would be more knowledgeable.


----------

